
Ripple effect in HTML5 canvas - DanielRibeiro
http://code.almeros.com/code-examples/water-effect-canvas/
======
51Cards
Another voice for a machine made to beg for mercy. Cool tech demo but my
browser and system pretty much went to sleep running it. Nifty preview about
2-3 years too soon though this can be said for a lot of the HTML5 / Canvas
demos coming out right now.

This will date me but it's a familiar cycle. Back in the 80's there were crews
coming up with graphics demos and pushing the tech to its limits. Your 286/386
would melt down but it was cool to 'fly' through a pseudo 3D 256 colour
tunnel. It's deja vu for me... different time, different tech, same desire to
push it faster than it's developing. Not a bad thing though, just not
practical... yet.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Goot points. On this particular example, and in my experience, Google Chrome
runs it quite smoothly on Linux. Firefox 3.6 has no hope of running it though.

~~~
mbrubeck
On my Ubuntu 10.04 laptop with a Core 2 Duo and Intel graphics, it's actually
much smoother in Firefox 4 Beta than in Chrome 9 (29 fps in Firefox vs. 11 fps
in Chrome).

I don't have Chrome's dev or beta channels installed here. If I have time I'll
try those out later...

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Yeah, I was using FF 3.6, which has really slow JS engine. Good to know FF 4
is really catching up.

------
moron4hire
Wow, it's 2011 and this effect is now poorly implemented in the browser. Way
to go, HTML5, way to go.

~~~
pedrokost
Many people complained about flash poor performance and acclaimed HTML5 as a
technology that will make the web better. Well, in some ways it has, but
unfortunately it will replace Flash for such effects and possibly make it
worse. Everyone can write javascript as it's free. Writing Flash effects like
that required and additional step: getting the software, which is expensive.
This will allow for many more 'funky effects' that will may make the web an
awful experience.

Note: The author created this as an experiment, which I strongly encourage.
However the sentence "You could use it for nice cheesy banner effects or just
to impress your site visitors" announces a misuse of the experiment.

EDIT: Any explanation why this comment was downvoted?

~~~
abstractbill
_Writing Flash effects like that required and additional step: getting the
software, which is expensive._

This is actually not true - it's quite easy to set up a development using free
tools (actually free in both senses of the word). Take a look at haXe for
example.

~~~
pedrokost
Indeed you're right. There is also Flex SDK, however most beginners don't know
that, and think they need Flash Pro or Flash Builder to get started.

------
kreek
While I appreciate the skill in creating it, it does bring my macbook to its
knees. Also a bit java applet circa 1999.

------
bane
In flash <http://flash-effects.com/swf/water_ripple_follow.swf>

------
hollerith
There was a commercial on Hulu a few months ago that I accidentally clicked
on, which took me to a page (that probably used Flash, not HTML 5 canvas) that
had a better ripple effect than this (almeros.com) page has. It was really
sexy, but I do not know how to find it again.

------
zrgiu
works pretty well in chrome.

